
Some South African FinTech startups to watch in 2019 - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/01/16/south-african-fintech-startups-to-watch-in-2019/
======
75dvtwin
horrible article in my view, by Dominique Collett Senior investment executive,
Rand Merchant Investment Holdings, & heads the firm’s next-generation
financial services business, AlphaCode.

Just names of a company with one/two sentences. And I have no idea, still, why
are these 'interesting' to watch in 2019.

